# Newbie Surf Fishing in July



## BeachBoy88 (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello everyone! I just moved back to Pensacola Beach and I am still very new to Surf Fishing and even newer to PFF. Thanks to everyone on this site, I have been mildly successful in the two months that I've been living on the beach. 

I have a 10ft bait caster with a pompano rig and I have become a master at catching sand fleas/mole crabs. The fleas have been my primary bait, and with them I have caught tons of lady fish, hard tails, baby sharks, and of course hardheads at night. 

I thought I'd ask a couple questions (sorry if they are dumb ones!):

What is the best kind of fish that I can hope to catch surf fishing this deep into the summer, other than sharks?

Are there any other rigs/set-ups I should try to use other than my current pompano rig w/ 3 hooks? 

I'll be going back out here in a bit to see what I can catch. Hopefully I can give ya'll a good surf fishing report later!


----------



## BeachBoy88 (Jul 19, 2018)

*one more question...*

I can catch dozens of sand fleas in a night if I wanted to. I have been freezing them to use later. Obviously, a live sand flea is better than a dead one, but when I hook a live one up it doesn't seem to stay alive for very long anyway. Does any one have any thoughts about whether freezing the fleas is a big time mistake?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

BeachBoy88 said:


> I can catch dozens of sand fleas in a night if I wanted to. I have been freezing them to use later. Obviously, a live sand flea is better than a dead one, but when I hook a live one up it doesn't seem to stay alive for very long anyway. Does any one have any thoughts about whether freezing the fleas is a big time mistake?


No not a waste at all. When the fall/winter pompano run begins you will be glad you have them. Even the beginning of the spring when they are still tough to get. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

when does the fall/winter pomp run start?


----------

